# Feeding



## Julie5118 (Jan 7, 2014)

Can you feed Spent Brewery Grain to pot belly pigs and how much mine are 5 years old.


----------



## Highlands (Nov 22, 2013)

The spent barley makes a fine pig food. Make it a portion of their ration, not the whole thing. If their poop starts looking like the incoming grain then back off on it. I would also suggest feeding veggies and pasture with it. Ease them into it. See how they do. We feed some, I would love to have more.


----------



## Brice (Dec 6, 2013)

Would it give the meat of the animals a different flavor if fed consistently?


----------



## Highlands (Nov 22, 2013)

What animals eat effects the flavor of their meat. The flavors get stored in the fat primarily. Barley is fairly neutral as flavors go.


----------



## Highlands (Nov 22, 2013)

I suspect you could. I have never tried feeding it. They say liquor is quicker although candy is dandy.


----------



## SarahBeth (Nov 14, 2013)

This is an interesting concept. It would be interesting since many things are flavored or marinated in something with a beer, or some type of liquor base. This would get a jump on that. Maybe a new market?


----------

